# Anyone have Eclipse CD8443/8454/8445/8455?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey everyone. If anyone is using one of these, please chime in! I have some Qs on Eclipses' E-iServ models. I want to bi-amp my front components and need time-correction.

How well does the E-iServ correct sound problems? All I know is that you can upload an analysis of your car's response and then download their corrected parameters for time correction, crossover, parametric EQ and other stuff. What I would like to know is, how does it do an analysis in the first place? a Microphone? Thanks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the head unit should have come with a microphone if you bought it new. If you bought it used, check out an eclipse dealer and see if they can get you one/let you borrow one. 

You put the microphone between the headrests in the front seats and play some music. The mic downloads the info to the memory stick, take the memory stick out and upload the stuff to your computer (need an SD card reader). After that, the E-iServ website will download the settings onto the card, put them back in the head unit and let it do its thing.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Punkrocka436,

I don't have one of these decks yet, but the mic sounds like a damn good feature. Do you know if the mic can be used to automatically adjust the time delay for the different speakers?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm not sure. I dont have one of the 8 series Head units. I have a 5444 and it did not come with the mic. I have read a lot about the 8 series, but decided on the 5444 b/c i couldnt justify paying the 500 dolalrs my shop wanted for an 8053....got my brand new 5444 for 400 installed (had to get it installed to have the 1 year theft warranty)


----------

